# Whale Tries to Speak Human



## Suezotiger (Nov 6, 2012)

http://video.today.msnbc.msn.com/today/49579010#49579010

Whale makes gurgling noises that sound surprisingly human. So do we have an instance of a human trapped in a whale's body?


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 7, 2012)

Suezotiger said:


> http://video.today.msnbc.msn.com/today/49579010#49579010



A thread for this already exists here. 



> So do we have an instance of a human trapped in a whale's body?



lol


----------

